# Tsunami



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been watching the devestation in Japan with the earthquake and the Tsunami and now the news station is talking about it hitting Hawaii and the coastal areas of California. Please everyone that is the areas that may be hit whether it be stateside or oversease please be careful and let us know that your ok. I've been keeping everyone in my prayers. It was just so sad watching as it happened in Japan. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been watching the past few hours too. I do hope those waves aren't as high as they are concerned about.
My heart goes out to those directly affected and to those with friends and loved ones in Japan. Hope all are safe!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just now saw your post and I thank you for letting me know. Just awful!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I was at the dog show all day yesterday and just now am hearing about this as well. Praying for Japan and the west coast of the US.  I just saw a video of the tsunami in Japan....just horrible.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just so devestating! Praying for all affected !


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Just horrible! My prayers go out to all affected by this disaster. SM folks along the coast, please let us know how things are with you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just found out about this when i came to work , really devastating . praying for everyone affected and hoping everyone is safe .


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

The images of the devastation in Japan are staggering. My thoughts are with everybody affected by this natural disaster.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, it's horrible, thinking of all and praying that they're safe.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Does PONYO'S mom live in Japan?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

We woke to news of the tsunami this morning,praying for all.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is horrible  i was looking at the news videos and it is devastating , n it just hit hawaii too ... 

i believe ponyos mom does live in japan as does andrea , bisou's mom or am i wrong ? 

praying everyone is ok , pls check in im worried .. 

i pray for all the affected and their families . i am so so saddened by this


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is so devastating. Praying for all involved and their loved ones. 

I believe, not positive, that Ponyo's mom and family moved to a base stateside sometime late last year.



bailey02 said:


> Does PONYO'S mom live in Japan?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> this is horrible  i was looking at the news videos and it is devastating , n it just hit hawaii too ...
> 
> i believe ponyos mom does live in japan as does andrea , bisou's mom or am i wrong ?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Ponyo and his mom moved back to the states and I think maybe even midatlantic states (no sure about that tho) a few months ago. And Andrea moved recently but I don't think to Japan. I'm praying for those poor people in Japan. Seeing this happen is so heartbreaking and watching someone who was taping it, I couldn't believe how long the quake went on. Praying that all those in Japan and that Hawaii and coastal areas will be safe.rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Andrea (Bisou's Mom) lives in Singapore. I was astounded to hear that the earthquake was 3000 times more powerful than the Northridge Earthquake, which I experienced. I cannot even concieve of that. It lasted over 5 minutes. I don't really think it looks like we will have any damage from the tsunami here in So. Cal. It is supposed to be hitting here at 0831. But it has alread hit in S.F. and it looked minimal. And supposed to be much stronger in No. Cal.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Andrea (Bisou's Mom) lives in Singapore. I was astounded to hear that the earthquake was 3000 times more powerful than the Northridge Earthquake, which I experienced. I cannot even concieve of that. It lasted over 5 minutes. I don't really think it looks like we will have any damage from the tsunami here in So. Cal. It is supposed to be hitting here at 0831. But it has alread hit in S.F. and it looked minimal. And supposed to be much stronger in No. Cal.


I was watching this live last night on CNN and it was so heartbreaking, seeing the cars trying to speed away but getting washed up into the wave. And 5 minutes of earthquake must have been terrifying. I am sure they will not know the death toll for quite some time.

How long is the tsunami supposed to be an issue in california? I just saw some idiot on the news on the beach walking his dog in SF. Does he not know?? 

Did the sirens go off in the coastal towns? Makes me happy to live in the middle of the state! 

I hope all of our sm members are safe!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is huge, and it looks like more areas may be effected. I'm sending prayers for all.rayer:rayer:

Becky - Ponyo is now back in the U.S. on the East Coast (thank goodness).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish and pray for everyone's safety (((hugs))) It is for sure VERY SAD to see the news about Japan  I pray for no more anywhere!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Like others, I watched it all live as it was happening. I was in tears .... so incredible to watch it as it was happening and not be able to do a thing but pray.

I came here to see if any of our members live there. I will send up prayers and more prayers for all that live there, and all that have family there.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I also am wondering about members and Maltese breeders from Japan. The whole thing is such horror it is hard to comprehend. I watched last night and again most of the day and my heart is sick for all those poor people and their pets. Thinking of a precious white dog in that swirling mess......I just can't. God help them.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to let you all know that the early warning system does work. I live in Fort Bragg, Ca., It is a fishing coastal town in No.Calfornia. We all got a recorded call at 6:30 this A.M. warning of the tsunami. I am far enough in land that we werent concerned, but part of town were being evacuated with door to door alerts at 4:00 a.m. onward. 
We ended up only having major damage to the Noyo Harbour with boats and docks torn up. No loss of life, despite silly people going down to the ocean to take pictures.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My ex-husband's family is from Japan - prayers that they are all safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just to let you all know that the early warning system does work. I live in Fort Bragg, Ca., It is a fishing coastal town in No.Calfornia. We all got a recorded call at 6:30 this A.M. warning of the tsunami. I am far enough in land that we werent concerned, but part of town were being evacuated with door to door alerts at 4:00 a.m. onward.
> We ended up only having major damage to the Noyo Harbour with boats and docks torn up. No loss of life, despite silly people going down to the ocean to take pictures.


Good to know Edie. Yup people are nuts!!


maggieh said:


> My ex-husband's family is from Japan - prayers that they are all safe.


Sending prayers, Maggie.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Edie, I am glad you are safe. I know you are in Fort Bragg, not far from Crescent City where there has been major damage before.

I am in the SF bay area, we luckily had a low tide and the surge was low, but we still have surge warnings today.

Barb & Twinkie


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I have family there.
A few hours before the tsunami, my cousin and I were messaging.
She was asking for Paris & Coco measurements for clothes.
She wanted to surprise them with something.
Then I was at work and heard about the disaster.
She is okay in Tokyo and my other cousin is okay too.
But the nuclear situation seems very worrisome.
I am worried about the people near there.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Praying for all our friends in Japan and hoping they remain safe.:heart:
One of my former student's family is ok, except for one aunt is stuck at work due to the lack of transportation. We are praying for her safe return to her family.rayer:rayer:rayer:

We were ok with the tsunami alert. Two teachers had to evacuate their homes and five of my friends had to move to higher ground who live in Pescadero and Half Moon Bay as a precaution.

Many of my students and parents were frightened about sending their children to school, but our school continued normally as we our on the bay side. Our classes actaully went on a field trip to the Oakland Zoo and all went well (except for me getting stung by a bee! Ouch :w00t

Here is a link that may help people dealing with global disasters and chidlren.
Colorn Colorado :: Helping Students Cope with Global Disasters


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

No real problems in Southern Cali. Some beaches were closed. Glad to know you are all right Edie, I thought of you since I have been to Fort Bragg before.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Still sending prayers to those in Japan and with family and friends there. We heard from friends we know whose family is there and they're fine. So scary with the nuclear facilities. I never believe officials; I always think of how the EPA said Lower Manhattan was fine after 9/11 when indeed it was a toxic time bomb. 
Today we also had a tragic bus accident on a NY highway. 13 dead, all others injured, some critical. A horrific case where the bus was sliced in half by a sign pole as the bus slid on its side. News is so grim lately I'm afraid to read about it or watch it. :smcry:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sue, that bus accident was national news. So sad.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Doesn't Mimi and Coco's mom live in Japan as does Bubble's Dad?? I hope they're ok!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I believe they do. I was trying to think of her dogs' names just the other day. I know she lost one and has a new one, so she still has two malts. I hope she is safe.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How about Andrea and Bisou? 
xoxoxoxoxoxo

Oh, I just read Pam's thread about Andrea in Singapore. I was way off.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

